# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 11)



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2019)

*How many hours a day/week do you spend in your shop woodworking?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2019)

Usually, I’m around 20-30 hours a week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice. I love all the stuff you make in that time too....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 10, 2019)

Depends on the week. Some weeks it's 0 hours. Many weeks it's probably 2 to 6 hours. Occasionally - a few times a year - it'll get up to about 15 to 20 hours in a week. After not much shop time the last couple years, including times where I'd go a month without being in the shop for more than 5 minutes, I've been trying to get into the shop more lately. Hopefully that trend of more shop time continues. Depending on what I'm doing in the shop, I'll sometimes have at least one of my boys in there with me and they enjoy shop time as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 10, 2019)

Not enough! Would like to spend 10-20 hours, probably spend 5 hours on average. Time does not include WB nor videos, reading, and Internet research. Life gets in the way, way too much. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2019)

I was doing about an hour a day during the week and about 6 hours each on Saturday and Sunday, but my work schedule changed dramatically a couple weeks ago. Now I get about 5 hours total week. Hopefully it changes soon.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 10, 2019)

Not enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 10, 2019)

Very personal question... my boss checks what I’m doing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 10, 2019)

Depends on work, I used to do a few hours a day after work, lately zero. 12 hour work days suck as far as life goes, paychecks are good though. But this may be changing soon..............I hope so. I belong in the my shop, working for myself and not the man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 10, 2019)

Normally 4-5 hours is all I do. But being retired, I'm in and out of there seven days a week unless we're traveling. Love working in the shop but the concrete floor does a number on my back if I'm standing on it too long. Us old people need our rest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 10, 2019)

Shop time? What's that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ain't happenin at all of late, too damned busy working bees, dealing with morons at work, trying to figure out where the boss left his brain, and trying to recharge my batteries, because I'm too old for this sh1t anymore! Something is about to change!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2019)

I probably get 10 hours a week... about two of them are productive. The rest of the time I’m just moving stuff around and listening to podcasts or music.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Mar 10, 2019)

I am in my shop about 3 times a day. Sometimes I sit and think and other times I just sit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------

